# Ppi 4200



## antman (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi guys,

Need help bridging my old school ppi 4200 am amp, which RCA input I should use? Speaker connection? 

Also are these connection the same as ppi art a404? Planning to bridged it also to power my mid.:laugh:


----------



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

http://www.precisionpower.com/Manua...recision_Power_4100AM & 4200AM Amplifiers.pdf

Whoop there it is!


----------



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

Grey/Black (-)
Green (+)

Violet/Black (-)
White (+)

If those wires are in your harness


----------



## antman (Apr 28, 2013)

sir,

if i bridged my 4200am to 2ch to power my front speakers, right input for my front (right speaker) and left input for my rear (left speaker). 

can i use i rca input or have to use both the input 

thanks


----------



## Changchung (Aug 15, 2012)

I dont know this amp, but you cant use both input signal, choice just one, low or high to each channel


Sent from my phone with camera with flash and internet on it...


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

antman said:


> sir,
> 
> if i bridged my 4200am to 2ch to power my front speakers, right input for my front (right speaker) and left input for my rear (left speaker).
> 
> ...


i used to own this amp back in the 90's...great amp, it is basically a pair of 2050's under a single heat sink. But i think you will need to find a "Y" connector run this properly. Bur it doesn't hurt to try it with just a single input to each side. Good luck with such a great [email protected]!


----------



## Changchung (Aug 15, 2012)

Using a single RCA input to drive in bridge you will get less power output that using both, at last that this amp have a MONO switch.


----------



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

You will need a Y-connector on each end of your R and L RCA, then feed channels 1& 2 with R and channels 3& 4 with L (or vice versa)


----------



## antman (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi guys,

Just got a chance to install the amp and wire right output to my front right and left output to my rear left input. I have signal left and right, is this means I don't need a y connector for my input or I still should?

Will both input give me more good signal and power?

Thanks


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

antman said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just got a chance to install the amp and wire right output to my front right and left output to my rear left input. I have signal left and right, is this means I don't need a y connector for my input or I still should?
> 
> ...



Likely not give you more power, but maybe allow you to turn gains down slightly. PPI gurus may weigh in with different response.


----------



## Changchung (Aug 15, 2012)

Someone try before talk? If you drive a amp in bridge with a single input RCA left or right you will get less output, you have to use both left/right to connect the output in bridge and get full power output, as I say before, at last the amp have a mono switch, this kind of switch just connect in parallel both RCA inside the amp...


----------



## Changchung (Aug 15, 2012)

Use 1/2 RCA inputs and put the 2/4 switch in 2 way

http://www.precisionpower.com/Manua...recision_Power_4100AM & 4200AM Amplifiers.pdf


----------



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

If you plan on using channels 1/2 for L MID and channels 3/4 for R MID use a Y connector or L RCA OUTPUT and connect to channels 1/2. Next use a Y connector on R RCA OUTPUT and connect to channels 3/4. This will ensure proper channel separation as inserting a R/L signal will give you a summed output of both channels on your bridged output.


----------

